# Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll



## pike33 (25. August 2018)

Hallo an alle 

vorab finde ich es sehr gut, wenn ein Händler wie das Echolotzentrum sich die Mühe macht und so einen Test anbietet


aber unter neutral verstehe ich etwas anderes

Lowrance und Simrad nur unter Verwendung der teuren 3Dbox und selbst dann sah das Bild im downscan beim Helix 10 am besten aus

Wieso scheut sich das Echolotzentrum das Solix von Humminbird zu testen


----------



## H.J.R. (25. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Hallo
Ich weiß nicht wo das Downscan beim Hummi besser war als bei Raymarine,Lowrance,Simrad u Garmin. Also im 2D sah man die 3Objekte. Im DS vom Hummi sah ich nichts außer der Plattform.

Gruß HJR


----------



## pike33 (25. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Hallo HJR
Sie haben recht
ich habe nur die Plattform im downscan  betrachtet und nicht die Auftriebskörper

aber ist das nicht komisch
die Plattform wird sehr scharf dargestellt und die Auftriebskörper verschwinden einfach


----------



## H.J.R. (25. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Hallo Pike33

Also weiß nicht bei all den anderen sieht man die drei Punkte oder Striche (Lowrance,Simrad,Fishreval bei diesen zwei) genauso wie die Plattform. Nur leider nicht wie gesagt beim Hummi. Genauso ist die Frequenz des Hummis sehr niedrig also maximal 225khz wenn ich mich nicht täusche ,wundere mich warum nicht höher wie bei den anderen also mindestens 455 khz u höher?

Gruß HJR


----------



## Ezperte (25. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Garmin fand ich insgesamt am überzeugendsten.
Dieses FishReveal hat sich im Test ja als absolut Lachnummer herausgestellt. Da wird ja wirklich jedes Echo als Rot angezeigt, egal ob Oberflächenstörungen oder Fisch, was soll mir das dann nutzen?

Herr Schneipers hat sich natürlich ordentlich ins Zeug gelegt für Lowrance/Simrad, fing schon bei der Lobhudelei für die Einstellungen an.

Alles in allem war der Test enttäuschend...Unterm strich waren einige Bilder der 5" Klasse absolut auf Augenhöhe mit denen der 12" Klasse.


----------



## H.J.R. (26. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Hi Ezperte
Nun ich weiß nicht welches Lot du in Gebrauch hast aber mit dem Fischreval scheinst du leider keine Ahnung sowie Erfahrung zu haben genauso mit den Voreinstellungen auch bei den anderen Echos.
Diese sind auch bei den anderen mehr oder weniger zu händeln.

Gruß HJR


----------



## Carptigers (26. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

In meinem Video ist das Hummi im DS auf >1150KHZ eingestellt.


----------



## Carptigers (26. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Was ich als auffällig empfand war, dass die 3 Probekörper beim Raymarine sehr dicht an der Plattform angezeigt wurden.
Zusätzlich war der untere Fisch nicht gut zu sehen.

Ich muss euch aber recht geben, das der Vergleich mit der 3D Box doch sehr hinkt. |uhoh:


----------



## Ammon (26. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Kann es sein, dass Lowrance vs Humminbird so wie Apple vs Microsoft ist? Kommt mir jedenfalls so vor.


----------



## Bodensee89 (26. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Hi, 

lässt sich die FishReveal Anzeige bzw. der Downscan mit einer Art Empfindlichkeit etwas dämpfen ? 
Eben weil in dem Test vieles als Fisch dargestellt wurde was vermutlich gar keiner war ?


----------



## H.J.R. (26. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Hi Carptigers
Welches Video?
Gruß HJR


----------



## Kallex (27. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*

Die waren alle ja nur rudimentär eingestellt. Mein Hook2 9" mit Triplescan ist einfach nur gut und stellt alles doch erheblich sauberer dar. Man muss sich mit Echoloten und deren Technik beschäftigen. In dem Video wurde aber suggeriert, dass ein jeder N00b das aus er Tüte so benutzen kann. Im übrigen entgegen aller anderen Aussagen in anderen Videos von Herrn Schlageter. Ich denke der "Test" war keiner und der Sinn und Zweck kann nur Marketing (das eher nach hinten losgeht) gewesen sein.


----------



## LexParker2703 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*



Kallex schrieb:


> Die waren alle ja nur rudimentär eingestellt. Mein Hook2 9" mit Triplescan ist einfach nur gut und stellt alles doch erheblich sauberer dar. Man muss sich mit Echoloten und deren Technik beschäftigen. In dem Video wurde aber suggeriert, dass ein jeder N00b das aus er Tüte so benutzen kann. Im übrigen entgegen aller anderen Aussagen in anderen Videos von Herrn Schlageter. Ich denke der "Test" war keiner und der Sinn und Zweck kann nur Marketing (das eher nach hinten losgeht) gewesen sein.





Was willst dich da groß beschäftigen die groben Einstellungen sind doch schon drauf bei schlageter brauchst. Einfach nur aus der Tüte nehmen und los gehts das kann jeder Noob. Ich habe das Ti 7 mit totalscan. Immer das Getue als ob das hohe Wissenschaft ist OMG.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Der große Echolot Vergleichstest 10 und 12 Zoll*



Carptigers schrieb:


> Was ich als auffällig empfand war, dass die 3 Probekörper beim Raymarine sehr dicht an der Plattform angezeigt wurden.
> Zusätzlich war der untere Fisch nicht gut zu sehen.
> |uhoh:



.. aber recht scharf...

Das hat u.a. damit zu tun, das die Plattform nicht immer aus dem exakt  gleichen Winkel angefahren wurde. Ich meine das sogar aus dem Video herausgehört zu haben.

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, das die 5 " Geräte geldlich viel Leistung zeigen. Ob sich der Aufpreis auf fast das doppelte lohnt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------

